# You won't believe this...



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

Some one took a Sport Quattro, and put a 4.2 V8 from a S4 in it. Is it innovative engineering, or just short of vandalism( I'm of the latter group)?


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: You won't believe this... (chernaudi)*

yeah, it was dialynx in the UK. i don't know if the car is an original SQ though, i think it was just a replica. this was also done some time back.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

I think PerL posted this a while ago. I think he
then mentioned this as a coupe quattro getting the
widened bits.
Regarding the engine;
-- historicly(?)/estheticly YES it is a "wrong build"
-- technical/performancewise NO, then it is spot
on. About the same weight, not so frontmounted
as an I5, no turbolag, same hp...


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

As long as it wasn't an original SQ. Hell, I'm pissed that they are hacking up Ur-Q's for these repros.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

Yup, it was a CQ.
Which is a shame realy, since they are more rare than urqs!
And definetly way less appreciated. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Maybe Coupe Quattros are rare here in the US, but they sold well in Europe. Audi ran them in the WRC in '87, and the homologation rulse stated that atleast 5000 had to be made to qualify. However, I don't know how many were made.


_Modified by chernaudi at 1:50 PM 11-3-2006_


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (chernaudi)*

I just checked on Wikipedia, about 8000 or so were made from 1984-88. That's several thousand less than the actual Ur Quattro( the Quattro was in production from '80-'91). According to that article, it was a hybrid essentialy of the Coupe Gt and the Quattro.


----------



## JeroenGT (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (chernaudi)*

Now it's in rally trim.











_Modified by JeroenGT at 8:53 PM 11/4/2006_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (chernaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chernaudi* »_I just checked on Wikipedia, about 8000 or so were made from 1984-88. That's several thousand less than the actual Ur Quattro.

And you doubted my post!


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (chernaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chernaudi* »_Coupe Quattros .. Audi ran them in the WRC in '87, and the homologation rulse stated that atleast 5000 had to be made to qualify. However, I don't know how many were made.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

It's true, Audi had a few Coupe quattros in Group A, next to the 200Tq. Some were run by privateers as well.
Here's a Group A Coupe quattro on Austrian plates. Notice the 6x15 Fuchs wheels off the early Urquattro










_Modified by PerL at 7:19 PM 11-5-2006_


----------



## JeroenGT (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (JeroenGT)*









Looks a lot better like this.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_
Is this the Dahlbäck rally Sport ?

Read the text, Ola!









_Quote, originally posted by *JeroenGT* »_Now it's in rally trim.









Which means, the V8 car!


----------



## JeroenGT (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (PerL)*

Yes thats the V8 car.
Sounds a little strange as you can hear in this vid.
Btw: it was a wet circuit wat makes the slalom difficult..



_Modified by JeroenGT at 10:28 PM 11/6/2006_


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

sorry, didn't see the previous post.







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by WAUOla at 5:09 PM 11-6-2006_


----------



## MGaz (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (JeroenGT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JeroenGT* »_








Looks a lot better like this.

They are some nice wheels!
What are they do u know? anybody know what size they are? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (MGaz)*

Looks like Azev A's without the hub cap.


----------

